# Post pictures of your planted betta tanks here!



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't have any but am planning one


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

*heres mine just started.*

theres my tank. the bottom one is a rock cave. you can see it on the right of the pictures.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

that's awesome! are those female bettas with your male?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

no. i think you are talking about my guppies. i have a blue(neon) guppie.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ohhhhhhh ok just checking


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i want to start another one this week too. i want that one to just have bettas in it though.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I am planning a npt with abetta anx some other fish in it. Srry boutthe istakes, i a onaa nook


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

5Gal NPT with 15 hygros, 5 sunset hygros, subwassertang, 2 java ferns, java moss & some grass-type plant from Petland that was unnamed








Sorry for the poor photo quality... shakey hand & was trying to get a quick shot lol.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

That's really pretty


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

pants are always good


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

shawnee said:


> pants are always good


words to live by, mate.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

July's 10g (planted tank)


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Eatmice-Is that a tetra internal filter? How is the current on that?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya i think it is, I've had it for a long time. The current it great. Why do you ask?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Ya i think it is, I've had it for a long time. The current it great. Why do you ask?


Oh i'm just wondering, i've been looking for a new filter


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Mine


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

nice  ya i im pretty sure its the 5-10g by tetra


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Pants are always good. Every time I go outside without them on I always get in trouble!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Pants are always good. Every I go outside without them on I always get in trouble


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Oops... I must explain. I was responding to a post where the poster remarked "pants are always good" (they meant plants) so I was making a joke, but my post kept ending up here. I guess the joke turned out to be on me. HA


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> That's really pretty


Thanks! I've made a few changes... I moved the ferns to on top of the rock to free up some space for when I add in the homemade rock cave. I actually like the new look better! 

I think that the best way to get a nice looking planted tank is to have a rough idea of what you want, plant it, and then adjust the planting as needed over a few weeks until you achieve the look that you were aiming for! Also, finding a substrate colour that both complements your betta's colour and you plants will really make everything pop! And good lighting, can't forget about the lighting!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a cave, and some more plants. Moved them around a bit. Newly updated


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa! I like it a lot better, it has more of a mysterious yet calm look to it


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

you're welcome


----------

